# How many here has had a PAINTER FUCKING LAG ON THEM?



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

SO IT HAS BEEN 4 YEARS ON MINE DUDE HAS ALMOST MADE ME STOP RIDING ALL TOGETHER , I WILL NEVER SEND THIS PERSON BUSINESS

HE'S LOCATED IN ARIZONA 
ANYONE ELSE GOT FUCKED BY LYING ASS BODY GUYS


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

got ask why send to AZ when much talent in Cali


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

where is his shop @ to make sure and keep away....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

65chevyman said:


> got ask why send to AZ when much talent in Cali


 This fool was from California ,he lied on how long he would take Fucking waste of my time He has hella cars he hasn't finished , Getting money to get my car back or just gonna sell it


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Happens all the time, even with some of the better painters.
They'll shoot a few nice cars (BAIT), then real you in. 
Once your car is at thier shop/house/whatever, they lag.
When you question, the'll make some big ass promisses 
to keep you going and your money flowing.
Remember, a good painter does'nt always mean a good business man.


----------



## FATKAT (Mar 9, 2011)

Its probably the fumes....making them forget yiu paid there ass already! Lol


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

it sux bro, fuckin liars........ i know that feeling, what kinda car u gonna sell


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

as some people say, ''a bad ass paint job takes time'' but 4years??? really????


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

58 vert


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

FUCK! IM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH SOME OF MY RIDES... ONE OF MY RIDES IS ALMOST GONNA BE 3YRS, ALREADY TOOK IT AWAY FROM 3 OTHER SHOPS CUZ OF THE SAME BULLSHIT...THIS OTHER PLACE WHERE IS @ NOW IS MOVING ALONG FASTER... FOR SOME REASON ALL OF THESE MOTHER-FUCKERS ARE ALL BROKE!!! YOU JUST GOT TO GO AND BITCH SLAP THESE BITCHES SO THEY'LL GET ON UR SHIT!!!!:yes:


----------



## OG Mike (Sep 19, 2011)

This been goin on for years, but I aint never heard of somebody keepin it for 4 years unless their doing everything for you, ground up and you aint got no money. If I paid homeboy then I"d be on homeboy. Two things you don't mess with....my money and my ride...Good luck with whatever you do :guns:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

Happened to me.Had my shit for a grip then rushed it and fucked it all up.I sanded a paint job off that never was seen on the street, and thats what got me into painting.Paint my own shit now...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thats why i paint my own... then again i lagged on others projects as well so eh.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Seeing it with my own eyes!! Car goes into the shop for simple Paint and Dros over a year and a half ago!! Been there ever since! have already seen 12-15 jobs go thru that same shop!! Keeps giving excuses or pushing the "It will be ready in a month" Next thing you know ANOTHER car is in and out the booth!! People wont say much cause they just want thier shit done!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

They are probably making more money from insurance jobs if they are a legit shop. so they prolly work on the custom rides on their free time i'd imagine. even if its over 4 years


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I am one of those painters :biggrin:No for real :| My cars in paint prison too


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

ProjectMatt said:


> They are probably making more money from insurance jobs if they are a legit shop. so they prolly work on the custom rides on their free time i'd imagine. even if its over 4 years


 X2 custom jobs are usually more work and less money. My insurance paid out $2300 to the shop that fixed a bumper valance and a broken headlight and turn signal for my S10 Xtreme yet people bitch about full on Kandy completes for $3k. Not making excuses for them but just trying to understand their reasoning


----------



## STRYTLR (Dec 11, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> SO IT HAS BEEN 4 YEARS ON MINE DUDE HAS ALMOST MADE ME STOP RIDING ALL TOGETHER , I WILL NEVER SEND THIS PERSON BUSINESS
> 
> HE'S LOCATED IN ARIZONA
> ANYONE ELSE GOT FUCKED BY LYING ASS BODY GUYS


man,,,,sounds like my story,, my '64 Impala has been to 3 shops already!! gonna hit this last dude with a lawsuit,,
now I know how it all works,,, you put a lien on their shop, then he'll either get off his ass or pay you your money back,

good thing is it;s almost done


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

slo said:


> thats why i paint my own... then again i lagged on others projects as well so eh.


yep im lagging on one right now told him 2 months on a 64 lots of metal work jambs and all, going on 6 months now gotta get it done asap


----------



## jc68 (May 27, 2011)

BIGTITO64 said:


> SO IT HAS BEEN 4 YEARS ON MINE DUDE HAS ALMOST MADE ME STOP RIDING ALL TOGETHER , I WILL NEVER SEND THIS PERSON BUSINESS
> 
> HE'S LOCATED IN ARIZONA
> ANYONE ELSE GOT FUCKED BY LYING ASS BODY GUYS


whats the shop called???????????????


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

info should be given so people wont get screwed
by these shops. whats the whole point of this topic just to bitch of how your getting screwed in the ass.shop location and name should be given.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> SO IT HAS BEEN 4 YEARS ON MINE DUDE HAS ALMOST MADE ME STOP RIDING ALL TOGETHER , I WILL NEVER SEND THIS PERSON BUSINESS
> 
> HE'S LOCATED IN ARIZONA
> ANYONE ELSE GOT FUCKED BY LYING ASS BODY GUYS


Fuck lagging ass painters


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> This fool was from California ,he lied on how long he would take Fucking waste of my time He has hella cars he hasn't finished , Getting money to get my car back or just gonna sell it


thats why when it comes to projects I NEVER take on another till im done with the first its easy as fuck to take deposits and get in over your head good luck bro


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

soldierboy said:


> thats why when it comes to projects I NEVER take on another till im done with the first its easy as fuck to take deposits and get in over your head good luck bro


I think it best not to deposit shit up front or at most a few hundred bucks, if painter say he need skrilla for supplies chances are his biz aint on hit and he just a kid with a spray gun that cant afford paint.


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

anyone in az want a top notch painter with out the bs hit me up this dude gets the fuck down and hes no bullshit this guys shit is above barret jackson quality but your gonna pay but you wont find a flaw in this guys work and his body work is flawlesssssssssssssss


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

sand1 said:


> anyone in az want a top notch painter with out the bs hit me up this dude gets the fuck down and hes no bullshit this guys shit is above barret jackson quality but your gonna pay but you wont find a flaw in this guys work and his body work is flawlesssssssssssssss


Im starting to realize you always get what you pay for, no such thing really as a hookup.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

MidwestFleetwood said:


> Happened to me.Had my shit for a grip then rushed it and fucked it all up.I sanded a paint job off that never was seen on the street, and thats what got me into painting.Paint my own shit now...


SAME TO ME, IM GETTING MINE READY FOR PAINT............


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Im starting to realize you always get what you pay for, no such thing really as a hookup.


not true i do hookups when the money is good and i find a customer/car that is worthy or im tryn to get a new customer base lately ive been doing that with some homies vw bugs


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> I think it best not to deposit shit up front or at most a few hundred bucks, if painter say he need skrilla for supplies chances are his biz aint on hit and he just a kid with a spray gun that cant afford paint.


 you have to take some kind of deposit to coming out your own pocket for supplies can be expensive i ussually only ask for 10 to30% depends on the amount being charged but i try to keep that low so i can have more money to look forward too but you also dont have to buy all materials at once i usually get the sealer primer and color so we can spray out a test panel firs so customer can be 100 on the color sealer primer is usally expensive and i ususally stock everthing else


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Painters are like that every where.... Worst part of building a car is sending it off for paint.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

soldierboy said:


> not true i do hookups when the money is good and i find a customer/car that is worthy or im tryn to get a new customer base lately ive been doing that with some homies vw bugs


Hey can you post some pics of the bugs? I just ask as Im planning to build a bug in near future and looking for ideas.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

SO WITH ALL THIS SHIT BEING SAID ,WHERE COULD A ***** GO TO GET HIS SHIT PAINTED.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Justin-Az said:


> I think it best not to deposit shit up front or at most a few hundred bucks, if painter say he need skrilla for supplies chances are his biz aint on hit and he just a kid with a spray gun that cant afford paint.



Not gonna happen unless the painter is your best friend. Let's say a typical high quality paint job takes 80-100 hours of paint and bodywork, you think a painter is going to be able to feed his family, let alone stay in business with a couple hundo? Child please, that barely pays for primer and sandpaper.


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Not gonna happen unless the painter is your best friend. Let's say a typical high quality paint job takes 80-100 hours of paint and bodywork, you think a painter is going to be able to feed his family, let alone stay in business with a couple hundo? Child please, that barely pays for primer and sandpaper.


good point so what is your suggestion.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

six 2 said:


> good point so what is your suggestion.


 Takes classes and do it yourself. It's not rocket science. If anything, do the prep yourself and have someone to spray for you........but a great paint job is all in the prep.


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Takes classes and do it yourself. It's not rocket science. If anything, do the prep yourself and have someone to spray for you........but a great paint job is all in the prep.


 i wont touch anybodys car if they prep it themselves then it looks like shit or something bad happens and it will make the painter look bad fuk that im not that desperate for a few hundred bucks i like my paint jobs to show the qualtiy work cause people will be asking who did your paint


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

Justin-Az said:


> Hey can you post some pics of the bugs? I just ask as Im planning to build a bug in near future and looking for ideas.



an old pic this bug is a 57 EURO model


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Soooooooooooooo who's this guy in AZ that we should beware of???????


----------



## angel85lx (Sep 4, 2001)

soldierboy said:


> i wont touch anybodys car if they prep it themselves then it looks like shit or something bad happens and it will make the painter look bad fuk that im not that desperate for a few hundred bucks i like my paint jobs to show the qualtiy work cause people will be asking who did your paint


 Agree most people ask "who painted your car" not "who did the body"


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

mcgyver at glory hole cumstumz...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

hi_ryder said:


> mcgyver at glory hole cumstumz...


damn when I first got on layitlow everyone was giving him props. now im hearing more and more war stories about that dude.


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

It sucks, I'm on my 3rd body shop/painter for my 47!
The first one took a year and did very minimal work and a lot of lies, second one was just lies... time and money lost! And they all say how they are better than the rest blah, blah, blah!

The one that it's at now is showing some progress and the bodyman is very detailed on his work. The contract was very specific for what needed to be done and when the payments were going to be made... Instead of half down I did 1/3 to start, 1/3 when all bodywork was done and ready to paint and the final payment when done. hopefully they do not loose interest on it.

I do agree that they make more money on the insurance work, that is why it's OK with me for them to do insurance work but have some progress weekly on the car.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

That's what I'm saying, but at the sometime they need to keep their word with their custom car customers. Don't take the job if you can make more with insurance plain and simple


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Yep, I am spending a ton of time prepping. My cousin in law paints so he is helping me out, I ask lots of questions, and watch youTube video's. There is a ton of info on line. When it comes to patterns, thats when it is going to the shop


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just opened up my shop and so far I haven't lagged on any cars the most was a month on a 2500 job on a 65 I think keeping a good rep is important and I usually ask half of the money


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

thats why i do it myself also ! i mean i dont really fuck around with patterns or leafing but for a simple paint job souldnt take that long maybe three weeks at tha most ! depending on tha body work !:biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Painters lag cus customers don't pay good, especially if they low lows, I get some customers that pay really good that make it worth it workin on there rides, 
If you want quality you gotta pay the price, cus at the end when u hook someone up they end up selling their ride for good cash, $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

DELGADO58 said:


> Painters lag cus customers don't pay good, especially if they low lows, I get some customers that pay really good that make it worth it workin on there rides,
> If you want quality you gotta pay the price, cus at the end when u hook someone up they end up selling their ride for good cash, $$$$$$$$$$$$


So true


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

T T T


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/26946/end-of-world-may-21-2011/


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS AMUSING, HERE IS MY OPINION, (LIZ) NOT CHINO, MOST FOLKS GO CHEAP, THEY TRY TO FIND A SHOP THAT WILL GIVE THEM PROMISES OF ALL THEIR DREAMS FOR A DREAMY PRICE, FACT OF THE MATTER IS SOME FOLKS ARE CHEAP, THEY SEE THE RED FLAGS, AND STILL TAKE A CHANCE TO SAVE MONEY... INSTEAD OF PAYING A MOFO THAT DOES THE JOB RIGHT AND WITH PRIDE... A SKILLED BODYMAN AND PAINTER DOESN'T COME CHEAP, WORK IS WORK... SOO MANY BUILDERS WILL SPEND THOUSANDS ON MURALS, ON ENGRAVING ON DRESSUP KITS, SET UP, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT AND BODY THEY WANT MOFOS TO DO IT FOR DAMN NEAR NOTHING... HERE ARE THESE FRIENDLY WORDS OF ADVICE, CHECK OUT THE SHOP BEFORE YOU DROP OF THE RIDE AND MONEY... HOW MANY HALF STARTED CARS DO THEY HAVE?? HOW MANY UNTOUCHED RIDES DO THEY HAVE, CHEAP SHOPS ALL HAVE ONE THING IN COMMON A PACKED YARD, AND TAKE YOUR MONEY AND WAIT FOR THE NEXT SUCKER TO PASS THE BUCK... IN THIS INDUSTRY YOU GET WHAT YOU TRYING TO PAY FOR... JUST LIKE A CUSTOMER OF OURS WHO CAME TO US LAST YR. DECIDED TO LOOK FOR A DEAL, NINE MONTHS LATER AND 4G'S NOT DIDDLY WAS DONE TO HIS RIDE... SAD BUT IT HAPPENS ALLOT...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

This is true ,but I know stories , 1 In particular that dude spend thousands on a big name shop and they burned him .

Just go to project rides I think we know which 59 I'm talking about


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Who is this lagging ass Arizona painter yall speak of? Fuck all the nice shit , go head and put that ***** on blast.


----------



## az_starterz (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn guys, I'm in az, but never have heard of this shit, that's why its always better to do shit yourself, that's how it should be, because then you can say "I did this" this is my work, hell na, go to tha shop, and you get droped!!!! Keep it real guys


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

U know what I did put name out , painter got hold of me asking for 2 weeks , so I will 

He also told me some cats from AZ were upset , so November 1st I should be there , if Anyone upset , Shit u can help put my car back together and I'm out .



Look its simple this 58 vert has just caused me a divorce , so no matter where u from AZ , down South or like me up North , its da same Family and Business . It's my money so I have da right to be pissed , don't matter if u know him or he was part of your club , business is business 

So I hope to be there November 1st if I can get da day off ,


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

That's just how it is


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

IVE NEVER KEPT A CAR FOR OVER 5 WEEKS...... AND I ONLY DO ONE CAR AT A TIME FOR THAT REASON ONLY..... YOU BRING ME YOUR CAR I WORK ON YOUR CAR ONLY WHEN ITS DONE THE NEXT COMES IN


SHIP YOUR CARS OUT TO CHICAGO I GOT YALL!!!!!!!!! 


AND JUST LIKE DREAMWORKS SAID ABOVE.. .WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT PEOPLE WANT MAACO PRICING.... NOT GONNA HAPPEN FOR QUALITY.... YOU WANT CHEAP GO TO MAACO!!!


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

FlipFlopBox said:


> IVE NEVER KEPT A CAR FOR OVER 5 WEEKS...... AND I ONLY DO ONE CAR AT A TIME FOR THAT REASON ONLY..... YOU BRING ME YOUR CAR I WORK ON YOUR CAR ONLY WHEN ITS DONE THE NEXT COMES IN
> 
> 
> SHIP YOUR CARS OUT TO CHICAGO I GOT YALL!!!!!!!!!
> ...


TRUE THAT!!! FOLKS NEED TO BE REAL, THEY WANT A BALLER PAINTJOB, IT AINT HAPPENING FOR CHEAP... BESIDES LIKE MANDO SAID A SHOPS BREAD AND BUTTER IS COLLISION WORK, IT IS FAST AND MAKES MORE MONEY FOR MOST IN GENERAL, AND IT DOESN'T COME WITH ALL THE HEADACHES THAT RESTOS DO... THEY COME IN WITHIN 3 DAYS YOU GOT YOUR MONEY AND IT LEAVES JUST AS FAST AS IT CAME IN... WE TELL ALL OUR CUSTOM CUSTOMERS, WHEN IT COMES TO US, WE GIVE YOU A TIME LINE WHICH WE BELIEVE YOUR RIDE SHOULD BE DONE, BUT IF ANY INSURANCE WORK COMES IN, WE PUTTING EVERYTHING BACK BURNER FOR IT... THEY AGREE WE KEEP THE RIDE THEY DON'T THEY ARE WELCOME TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE... TRUST REAL MOFOS TRYIING TO GET PAID, THE ONLY CARS THAT GIVE US HEADACHES ARE 1 YR. RIDES, AND WHEN A CUSTOMER KEEPS CHANGING THINGS UP, OR ADDING TO A PROJECT, OTHER THAN THAT WE TRY TO BUST THEM OUT QUICK AND ONLY TAKE A RESTO IN AS SOON AS WE BUST ONE OUT... OR IN THE LAST PROCESS OF BUSTING ONE OUT... FOR THOSE DO IT YOURSELFERS, IT'S COOL TO TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT YOU DO, BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAID FOR TOO... BECAUSE ON THE REAL NOT JUST ANYONE CAN LEARN TECHNIQUES OF BODYWORKING OR PAINTING SO MUCH PROPS...


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I paid 14k , it was gonna include bodywork,paint and interior and powdercoat frame 

Frame is done not put together 

Bodywirk after 4 years , well still not done 


Interior ---- another negative 

Definiately not Maaco price


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

im doin my own car from now on id rather have a fair job than to have people pass u up for the quick buck.hire a few dudes to work on ur customs or pass them up.once again some folks need to take business class and realize the customers keep u open..poor ghetto as customer service ..if u have twenty cars w 60 hours of work each thats 1200 hours ..8 hour a day ill give u 200 days which is just over six months..all twenty cars should b done period..paint shops just bullshit it dont even take 6 months to paint any car..a year????two fenders a hood doors trunk lid and quarters roof...thats nine sections on most cars .shops trying to tell me it takes 2 months to work a fender hood or a door?....


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THIS THREAD IS AMUSING, HERE IS MY OPINION, (LIZ) NOT CHINO, MOST FOLKS GO CHEAP, THEY TRY TO FIND A SHOP THAT WILL GIVE THEM PROMISES OF ALL THEIR DREAMS FOR A DREAMY PRICE, FACT OF THE MATTER IS SOME FOLKS ARE CHEAP, THEY SEE THE RED FLAGS, AND STILL TAKE A CHANCE TO SAVE MONEY... INSTEAD OF PAYING A MOFO THAT DOES THE JOB RIGHT AND WITH PRIDE... A SKILLED BODYMAN AND PAINTER DOESN'T COME CHEAP, WORK IS WORK... SOO MANY BUILDERS WILL SPEND THOUSANDS ON MURALS, ON ENGRAVING ON DRESSUP KITS, SET UP, BUT WHEN IT COMES TO PAINT AND BODY THEY WANT MOFOS TO DO IT FOR DAMN NEAR NOTHING... HERE ARE THESE FRIENDLY WORDS OF ADVICE, CHECK OUT THE SHOP BEFORE YOU DROP OF THE RIDE AND MONEY... HOW MANY HALF STARTED CARS DO THEY HAVE?? HOW MANY UNTOUCHED RIDES DO THEY HAVE, CHEAP SHOPS ALL HAVE ONE THING IN COMMON A PACKED YARD, AND TAKE YOUR MONEY AND WAIT FOR THE NEXT SUCKER TO PASS THE BUCK... IN THIS INDUSTRY YOU GET WHAT YOU TRYING TO PAY FOR... JUST LIKE A CUSTOMER OF OURS WHO CAME TO US LAST YR. DECIDED TO LOOK FOR A DEAL, NINE MONTHS LATER AND 4G'S NOT DIDDLY WAS DONE TO HIS RIDE... SAD BUT IT HAPPENS ALLOT...





and this when you say fuck a shop wheather good or bad and learn to do shit on your own.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

BIGTITO64 said:


> I paid 14k , it was gonna include bodywork,paint and interior and powdercoat frame
> 
> Frame is done not put together
> 
> ...


i wasnt saying thats what you did was just talking out loud about a lot of people that call me and want quotes.

14k is alot of money... for 14k i would work nite and day on a car until it was complete!!!!! lol


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

this guy hasn't , I told him I want my car , he's says it aint complete , to come get it 

I bet if I say what his name is u guys would know this Faker


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

FlipFlopBox said:


> i wasnt saying thats what you did was just talking out loud about a lot of people that call me and want quotes.
> 
> *14k is alot of money... for 14k i would work nite and day on a car until it was complete!!!!! lol*


:roflmao: Same here hahaha


----------



## jeffernst (Oct 9, 2011)

come to cali man we originated the aart


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Fuck that shit go talk to an painter shop or paint store there give you some advice on how to paint your own car
ive been there once but got lucky out quickly before he shut down. So I said fuck it do it myself it take time bro
but when you hit it and its right your ego will hit the sky and there plenty of homies on lay-low to help you bro that where I 
learn my shit thx everyone much props :h5:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

jeffernst said:


> come to cali man we originated the aart


No Shit I'm from Northern Cali. Decided to do car away from me,so I can spend more time with da family . ,lagging it helped contribute to me getting a divorce .



So with that Shit, I said Fuck it and I'm pulling my car out of Arizona in da next week


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Good luck on getting your car it sucks that you got burned , the only bad thing about taking your car to a different shop is they're more than likely going to strip everything down and redo it all or at least that's what a legit shop will do so they can stand behind there work. 
I don't know of any legit shop that would back any unfamiliar shops work. So that just boils down to more money and that just sucks all around.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

1942aerosedan said:


> Good luck on getting your car it sucks that you got burned , the only bad thing about taking your car to a different shop is they're more than likely going to strip everything down and redo it all or at least that's what a legit shop will do so they can stand behind there work.
> I don't know of any legit shop that would back any unfamiliar shops work. So that just boils down to more money and that just sucks all around.



Truth spoken..!


----------



## john96ss (May 7, 2008)

damn and i thought mine was taking long. its only been 3 months but hopefully i think it gets dont this week so i should be getting it back next week


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTRRTTRRRRRR


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

14k thats sux but most important a divorce wow


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> TRUE THAT!!! FOLKS NEED TO BE REAL, THEY WANT A BALLER PAINTJOB, IT AINT HAPPENING FOR CHEAP... BESIDES LIKE MANDO SAID A SHOPS BREAD AND BUTTER IS COLLISION WORK, IT IS FAST AND MAKES MORE MONEY FOR MOST IN GENERAL, AND IT DOESN'T COME WITH ALL THE HEADACHES THAT RESTOS DO... THEY COME IN WITHIN 3 DAYS YOU GOT YOUR MONEY AND IT LEAVES JUST AS FAST AS IT CAME IN... *WE TELL ALL OUR CUSTOM CUSTOMERS, WHEN IT COMES TO US, WE GIVE YOU A TIME LINE WHICH WE BELIEVE YOUR RIDE SHOULD BE DONE, BUT IF ANY INSURANCE WORK COMES IN, WE PUTTING EVERYTHING BACK BURNER FOR IT... *THEY AGREE WE KEEP THE RIDE THEY DON'T THEY ARE WELCOME TO GO SOMEWHERE ELSE... TRUST REAL MOFOS TRYIING TO GET PAID, THE ONLY CARS THAT GIVE US HEADACHES ARE 1 YR. RIDES, AND WHEN A CUSTOMER KEEPS CHANGING THINGS UP, OR ADDING TO A PROJECT, OTHER THAN THAT WE TRY TO BUST THEM OUT QUICK AND ONLY TAKE A RESTO IN AS SOON AS WE BUST ONE OUT... OR IN THE LAST PROCESS OF BUSTING ONE OUT... FOR THOSE DO IT YOURSELFERS, IT'S COOL TO TAKE PRIDE IN WHAT YOU DO, BUT YOU GET WHAT YOU PAID FOR TOO... BECAUSE ON THE REAL NOT JUST ANYONE CAN LEARN TECHNIQUES OF BODYWORKING OR PAINTING SO MUCH PROPS...


Good thing you tell your customers that up front!! I could understand that!! But what about a shop that keeps saying 2 weeks then 2 weeks then 2weeks! Shit gets old quick!! 1 year later and its still 2 weeks!! :uh: :nicoderm:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I do paint work on the side...i get myself stressed out on more occasions than id like to remember. It just seems like nothing goes as quick and easy as u'd expect it to. Custom jobs usually dont make loads of money, they are more-less for promotion, so there are times when the fender bender will jump ahead in line, cause i can make $300 in two days compared to the $1000 in two months from the custom job. The key is open communication with both parties

I find i work best when the customer brings me a steady flow of cash for the work....if u pay the minimum up front, u definitly get put on the back burner...If u pay too much up front, later in the job and the money is spent the painter losses motovation from feeling of not getting anymore money once finished


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Good thing you tell your customers that up front!! I could understand that!! But what about a shop that keeps saying 2 weeks then 2 weeks then 2weeks! Shit gets old quick!! 1 year later and its still 2 weeks!! :uh: :nicoderm:


Seen first hand... One thing you will see at Dreamwork Customs is constant work, Example, 59 El Camino... After communication with the customer and a decision has been made to dig into a certain area, and work has been complete pending the arrival of the customer for the next communication for more decision making. You will find Chino prepairing for the next set or continuing the next work load on another project. Things are constantly moving and you can see in his thred there are always cars moving. Also when the collisions do come they are in and out. When he's waiting for parts you will find him geting it done on other cars.. Communication is really key, its like this. Honesty, Integrity, winning, leadership, and having fun 


Be honest all the time

Keep it real when no one is looking

Bang out the work and reap the rewards

Lead by example 

have fun while doing it..

Bottom line work hard and you wont have to rob peter to pay paul... keep it moving and keep it real son... One more thing you get what you pay for.. this shit aint easy if you want perfection... if you dont care you will get that cheep price and half ass work.. 

For all you hard working honest mofo's come and get your flake from Sparkle Efx.... and stop paying out the ass to other vendors... :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

ProjectMatt said:


> They are probably making more money from insurance jobs if they are a legit shop. so they prolly work on the custom rides on their free time i'd imagine. even if its over 4 years


Yup..that's what it usual excuse..:scrutinize:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is something to think about... Any legit shop paying $2500 a month rent for 2000 sq feet is paying $1.25per sq foot rent... the avg impala is aprox 8x15 feet lets say.. that $150 a month that car is costing the shop just to sith there,,, fuck that shit... if it takes any shop more than lets say 6 months to do you a rightfull paint job you took your shit to the wrong clowns. That car sitting there costed that shop $900 for just sitting there 6 months. so if the shop is not moving and grooving its no wonder they are robbing peter to pay paul... and even if they do insurance work your car should still not be there that long... maybe they are taking in to many cars and not enough reliable workers... bottom line. do your homework research the shop and look for honesty and results.. just my 2 cents..


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Good thing you tell your customers that up front!! I could understand that!! But what about a shop that keeps saying 2 weeks then 2 weeks then 2weeks! Shit gets old quick!! 1 year later and its still 2 weeks!! :uh: :nicoderm:


THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT, ONE THING ABOUT CHINO, IS HE IS STRAIGHT UP WITH EVERYONE, WE AINT THE MOST EXPENSIVE, BUT WE AREN'T ONEDAY PAINT EITHER OR MACCO... THERE IS NO MONEY TO BE MADE IN SCAMMING CUSTOMERS AND JERKING THEM AROUND... OR LETTING WORK JUST SIT THERE... OUR PROBLEM SOMETIMES IS CUSTOMER CHANGING THINGS UP DURING THE PROCESS OR FINDING DAMAGE THAT WASN'T ACCOUNTED FOR... BEING HONEST AND STRAIGHT UP IS THE BEST WAY TO GO, FOR THE HOMIE THAT MADE A PREVIOUS COMMENT REFFERING TO WE ARE REASONS WHY FOLKS DECIDE TO DO THINGS ON THEIR OWN.. KEEP IT REAL HOMIE... YOU DON'T KNOW US... PROPS TO YOU IF YOUR SKILLS GET TO A DECENT LEVEL, BECAUSE, HONESTLY ANYONE CAN PICK UP BONDO, NOT ANYONE CAN WORK METAL... SO PROPS TO THE DIY FOLKS OUT THERE BECAUSE IT IS TRUE ONCE YOU BUILT SOMETHING UP WITH YOUR OWN HANDS, IT IS VERY REWARDING...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Good thing you tell your customers that up front!! I could understand that!! But what about a shop that keeps saying 2 weeks then 2 weeks then 2weeks! Shit gets old quick!! 1 year later and its still 2 weeks!! :uh: :nicoderm:



ah yes the old 2 week line ,i had my car sit at a shop for over a year finally said fuck it and cut my losses..Figured out when it comes to painters it can get ugly.


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Dreamwork Customs said:


> THANKS FOR THE COMPLEMENT, ONE THING ABOUT CHINO, IS HE IS STRAIGHT UP WITH EVERYONE, WE AINT THE MOST EXPENSIVE, BUT WE AREN'T ONEDAY PAINT EITHER OR MACCO... THERE IS NO MONEY TO BE MADE IN SCAMMING CUSTOMERS AND JERKING THEM AROUND... OR LETTING WORK JUST SIT THERE... OUR PROBLEM SOMETIMES IS CUSTOMER CHANGING THINGS UP DURING THE PROCESS OR FINDING DAMAGE THAT WASN'T ACCOUNTED FOR... BEING HONEST AND STRAIGHT UP IS THE BEST WAY TO GO, FOR THE HOMIE THAT MADE A PREVIOUS COMMENT REFFERING TO WE ARE REASONS WHY FOLKS DECIDE TO DO THINGS ON THEIR OWN.. KEEP IT REAL HOMIE... YOU DON'T KNOW US... PROPS TO YOU IF YOUR SKILLS GET TO A DECENT LEVEL, BECAUSE, HONESTLY ANYONE CAN PICK UP BONDO, NOT ANYONE CAN WORK METAL... SO PROPS TO THE DIY FOLKS OUT THERE BECAUSE IT IS TRUE ONCE YOU BUILT SOMETHING UP WITH YOUR OWN HANDS, IT IS VERY REWARDING...


Thats true. I know how to paint but I know working metal isnt a joke. Which is how I can see why the labor price would go up for that kind of stuff. The real shops know what they are doing for the paintjob to last for the long run. It costs more up front but once its done right, its completed. But as far as lagging, unless someone is paying a grip, they cant really complain. unless they take it to a wack painter who doesn't really produce any results for insurance OR restos. I had this problem with my 65 resto. The car lot painter was lagging and dicking around so we pulled it out, took it to sugar bear and he did a hell of alot of work on it and it came out excellent.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I'm heading to Arizona on Thursday to see my car


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

kick him in the balls tito


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Car finally came out the shop!! :nosad: Over spray, compound build up, tape residue. Work looked good but you could tell he didnt put his all into the job!! I will never refer this painter to ANYONE!! Good luck to those that are going through the same scenerio!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

right on homie go grab your car and pistol whip his ass get somethin out of him


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

is this the guy :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i aint even gon lie. as a painter in behind myself on a few projects..this paint game aint easy..especially when you do all the work.. but at time it gets hard.. shop rent, materials, and etc.. you gotta bring in fresh work to keep the bills payed, but at same time work on older projects.. ive have had some rides wayyyy long than i wanted.. but i work on em as i can.. as long as thiers progress, most customers will be happy..i stopped talkin in big projects till im caught up..


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

stop by my shop and check us out when you pick up your car no bullshitters here only winners i dont have a topic on here because alot of people will waste time im too busy to bullshit only serious business


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

The painter Bobby hasn't done Shit new to my 58 , it just collected dust 

So its getting picked up on da 19th I hope 

I know there some people that know him and will back him , well go ahead Fuck if I care . U can pay his debt to me and keep him doing your cars


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> kick him in the balls tito


Haha , hey what's up Homeboy how are u ?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

BIGTITO64 said:


> The painter Bobby hasn't done Shit new to my 58 , it just collected dust
> 
> So its getting picked up on da 19th I hope
> 
> I know there some people that know him and will back him , well go ahead Fuck if I care . U can pay his debt to me and keep him doing your cars


Heard negative details in regard to this Bobby J painter burning people and people from cali out looking for him but also that he does good work when he wants personally I wouldn't take my car to him


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Worst mistake taken him a car ,if he does a car 1 every 2 years . 
Not only California mad at him Arizona is too 
It's always an excuse for why he hasn't touch people cars 

Basically wish I would've never met him , he ain't a man of his word


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Let me take to to school. I once had a shop and worked on several projects. my longest was a year. One reason shops can put you off is because they are not really making money off of you, you might think they are cuz u drop them a dime but they are pennies when int comes to paying the bills. why do you think there are not that many custom shops out there that will do a decent job. Most of the body shops out there live off of insurance work. Heres a big tip,1- always ask the owner date of completion,2-Ask him what the initial down is and total when finished.( If he cant give you a closed estimate you are at risk for your bill to climb off the charts.) Its difficult to give a closed estimate on a custom classic because its hard to see what is under the old paint. 3-do not give extra money in between job if you do not see progress. 4-ask owner to write everything you agreed on(contract) if he is not willing to do that then thats ur big clue to leave.


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

at my shop the insurance work pays the bills i customize cars for the love of the sport


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Well Bobby J doesn't care about anything but money


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

Damn big t ur cars still not done? I've built 5 cars this yr and painted several for other shops . I haven't talked to bobby in over 2 yrs had to get away from him . Or shit would happen. You know. If you wanna hit me up 928)279-1476 jeff


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

If you're in CALI stay away from a clown named ADAM STONE. The fool kept my ride for almost 2 yrs and seriously effed my car up... I think UCE is after him for major Gz.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

customizer said:


> Damn big t ur cars still not done? I've built 5 cars this yr and painted several for other shops . I haven't talked to bobby in over 2 yrs had to get away from him . Or shit would happen. You know. If you wanna hit me up 928)279-1476 jeff


I'm gonna call u bro


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> FUCK! IM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH SOME OF MY RIDES... ONE OF MY RIDES IS ALMOST GONNA BE 3YRS, ALREADY TOOK IT AWAY FROM 3 OTHER SHOPS CUZ OF THE SAME BULLSHIT...THIS OTHER PLACE WHERE IS @ NOW IS MOVING ALONG FASTER... FOR SOME REASON ALL OF THESE MOTHER-FUCKERS ARE ALL BROKE!!! YOU JUST GOT TO GO AND BITCH SLAP THESE BITCHES SO THEY'LL GET ON UR SHIT!!!!:yes:


HEY BRO ALL THIS FUCKER ARE THE SAME I AM ON A DIFFERENT SITUATION CARNAL I INSTALLED AIR BAGS IN MY RIDE I ASK THE GUY THAT I WANT IT WHAT HE HAS IN HIS RIDE I GAVE GAVE HIM 3K AND HE WANT ALL THE MONEY BEFORE HE EVEN INSTALL THE AIR BAGS WELL HE HAS 4 COMP. 2 TANKS AND HE JUST INSTALLED 2 COMP. 1 TANK AND WHEN I TOOK MY CAR TO A SHOW PEOPLE ASK ME TO SHOW THEM HOW IT WORKS FUCK I HIT THE SWITCH 2 OR 3 TIME AND I HAVE TO WAIT AT LEAST 5 MIN FOR THE TANK TO FILL UP I WAS EMBARRASSED CARNAL AND THE GUYS NAME ON THE FLOOR I TOLD THE GUY WHATS UP ANDHE WANT IT TO INSTALLED 2 MORE COMP. WITH A TANK AND CHARGE ME $600 MORE SO WILL END PAYING FOR THE JALE 3600
SO NOW HOME IM TAKING THAT SHIT OUT AND INSTALLING HYDROS FOR LESS AND I WILL BE ABLE TO PLAY WITH AND NOOT WAIT LIKE STUPID
ALSO I HAVE THIS HOMIE THAT WANT TO DO THE PAINT ON MY CAR WELL IT HAS BEEN 3 MONTH AND THIS VATOS ARE LAGGING IT SHIT HAPPENS BRO
THE AIR BAG VATO WAS DESPERADO FOR THE MONEY CAUSE TO START I GAVE HIM 2K AND BRO RIGHT WAY HE WENT TO THE BANK WITH ME AND HIS CAR AND MAKE THE DEPOSTS SO IF YOU EVER HEAR ABOUT ART OLDSCHOOL DONT DO BUSINESS WITH HIM OR IT MAY HAPPEN WHAT HAPPEN TO ME


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS (Aug 2, 2010)

we need to make a forum on these putos so people dont get burned it shouldnt be hard :machinegun:i know a bunch of cutthroat painters here but there my friends so i cant personally put them on blast


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

I think the problem is that some painters undercharge for their services and take in more and more cars to get the upfront money and in the end get in over their head.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> Haha , hey what's up Homeboy how are u ?


hangin like some snott lol man it sucks to see bobby still aint handle his damn buisness i wanted to put his name out there when i first saw this topic but didnt outta respect for you homie hope all is good with you besides this bullshit


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Car is in L.A , da bodywork was Shit


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sic713 said:


> i aint even gon lie. as a painter in behind myself on a few projects..this paint game aint easy..especially when you do all the work.. but at time it gets hard.. shop rent, materials, and etc.. you gotta bring in fresh work to keep the bills payed, but at same time work on older projects.. ive have had some rides wayyyy long than i wanted.. but i work on em as i pcan.. as long as thiers progress, most
> customers will be happy..i stopped talkin in
> big projects till im caught up..


Truth ... I finished a 6 month project that was supposed to be 2 month. Money down and 
Was getting payments all along, so after materials, paying rent and all the labor I basically went out of pocket to finish the job just to break even at the end. Didn't sacrifice the quality came out way more than what they paid for. Its hard to make anyone happy these days even yourself.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Thats good right thetr 

Dude who had my car took money and some parts are missing 

Wasted almost 5 years and again did a Shit job


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

GONNA MAKE Another topic about PEOPLE NEED TO stay away and dont get ripped of by BOBBY J


AND FOR YOU LITTLE SNITCHES THAT TELL HIM I WRITE THIS STUFF DOWN FUCK YOU TOO


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Painters work at MAACO and collision shops. Artists do custom paint work, which you cannot put a price on in my opinion.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ufhNKH9hnVA

Found this video in another topic. Both sides are at fault.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Not in my case was lied to by Bobby J 

He lied and took my cash


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

Justin-Az said:


> I think the problem is that some painters undercharge for their services and take in more and more cars to get the upfront money and in the end get in over their head.


thats exactly what it is.... i seen it at every shop i worked for.... thats why if i do a custom job i do one at a time... half up front half when finished... no hidden charges no added prices inbetween. you give me money up front i buy all the materials i need... that way when i finish the money goes right in my pocket and its my goal to finish to make the money on the car.


sorry to hear all the drama people been dealing with.... wish i could help yall but im in chicago!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

sic713 said:


> i aint even gon lie. as a painter in behind myself on a few projects..this paint game aint easy..especially when you do all the work.. but at time it gets hard.. shop rent, materials, and etc.. you gotta bring in fresh work to keep the bills payed, but at same time work on older projects.. ive have had some rides wayyyy long than i wanted.. but i work on em as i can.. as long as thiers progress, most customers will be happy..i stopped talkin in big projects till im caught up..


Thats whats going on at the shop i work at bills pile up while doing a car and we have to bring in a quickie to make rent so the bigger projects get on the back burner and the customer gets mad when they see that car leave before theirs did even when their car was alot more work was hidden under their cheap paintjob


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


BIGTITO64 said:


> GONNA MAKE Another topic about PEOPLE NEED TO stay away and dont get ripped of by BOBBY J
> 
> 
> AND FOR YOU LITTLE SNITCHES THAT TELL HIM I WRITE THIS STUFF DOWN FUCK YOU TOO


----------



## Big Roach Hydros (Nov 29, 2005)

http://www.azcentral.com/video/949805417001


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

sic713 said:


> i aint even gon lie. as a painter in behind myself on a few projects..this paint game aint easy..especially when you do all the work.. but at time it gets hard.. shop rent, materials, and etc.. you gotta bring in fresh work to keep the bills payed, but at same time work on older projects.. ive have had some rides wayyyy long than i wanted.. but i work on em as i can.. as long as thiers progress, most customers will be happy..i stopped talkin in big projects till im caught up..


if you stay on a long project and put 100% of your time on it, you aint going to make shit $$$, its tough,


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Over here the problem is nobody wants to spend any $$$$
Everyone is so cheap!!!!!!
Then when u hook someone up they end up sellin their ride for good $$$$$ and they get all profit!!!!
So as far as I'm concerned FUCK the hook ups !!!!!
Charge for your work and if they don't pay , there's others that will if your work speaks for itself!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hoss805 said:


> if you stay on a long project and put 100% of your time on it, you aint going to make shit $$$, its tough,


yea i already know.. some customers understand.. and some get on my fucking nerves..



sergio187 said:


> Thats whats going on at the shop i work at bills pile up while doing a car and we have to bring in a quickie to make rent so the bigger projects get on the back burner and the customer gets mad when they see that car leave before theirs did even when their car was alot more work was hidden under their cheap paintjob


yep.. if u dnt pay that rent their wont be a shop..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> FUCK! IM IN THE SAME BOAT WITH SOME OF MY RIDES... ONE OF MY RIDES IS ALMOST GONNA BE 3YRS, ALREADY TOOK IT AWAY FROM 3 OTHER SHOPS CUZ OF THE SAME BULLSHIT...THIS OTHER PLACE WHERE IS @ NOW IS MOVING ALONG FASTER... FOR SOME REASON ALL OF THESE MOTHER-FUCKERS ARE ALL BROKE!!! YOU JUST GOT TO GO AND BITCH SLAP THESE BITCHES SO THEY'LL GET ON UR SHIT!!!!:yes:


:yes:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

sic713 said:


> yea i already know.. some customers understand.. and some get on my fucking nerves..
> ..



Which one am I??


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

PRESIDENTEZ said:


> Which one am I??


you understand..youll always be a good customer in my book.. ill look out for ya..
real talk


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> you understand..youll always be a good customer in my book.. ill look out for ya..
> real talk


what about me?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cali rydah said:


> what about me?


ur gay..


----------



## cali rydah (Oct 28, 2005)

sic713 said:


> ur gay..


lol.... go kill yourself!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Im on the same boat i've been waitin on 3 yrs mine isn't a car mine is a bike nd he said that he wuld hav it done for a big show here in texas that's in november nd i havnt heard frm him i've heard so many times that ill get it done nd i've askd for pics nd havnt got anything


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Do what I did , surprise visit,pull your Shit , 

Dude that had my car owing me . Can never get that time back, but if I get cash I can put it on da next ride


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Im on the same boat i've been waitin on 3 yrs mine isn't a car mine is a bike nd he said that he wuld hav it done for a big show here in texas that's in november nd i havnt heard frm him i've heard so many times that ill get it done nd i've askd for pics nd havnt got anything



Was this a raffle?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

I pulled my ride today 3 year's later nothing done Wat the fuck is up with painters


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=430675&stc=1&d=1328071911


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Ya never go to Bobby J's , dude is Fucking thief


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> Painters lag cus customers don't pay good, especially if they low lows, I get some customers that pay really good that make it worth it workin on there rides,
> If you want quality you gotta pay the price, cus at the end when u hook someone up they end up selling their ride for good cash, $$$$$$$$$$$$


*
I agree with this statement, gotta have that money in your hand, at least $10,000.00,so that right there should cover everything if you want a nice custom paint job: a show stopper! Lot of guy's in the Low Rider community want a show stopper paint job for under $4,000.00, that ain't gonna happen, trading work doesn't work out either, someone get's fucked out of that deal! So basically, if you don't have the cash in your hands, don't bother! If you say that guy owes me a favor, don't bother! It's basic "COMMON SENSE", the "MONEY" comes first before you take the ride in!! You wanna have that "Show Stopper" paint job? Want to win all those trophies/ plaques at the shows? Want to have the baddest low rider on the streets? Well then, **let the crying & all that bitching & moaning* *"stop". **This is the price you fellas pay when you wanna go all out, no one to blame but that guy you see in the mirror every morning!!!!! **Ju**st my 2cents!!!*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

No matter da money 
If da Fucking painter is a lazy Shit ,
Then what ? 
Painters and body guys are da worse why da hell they always take forever and blame da customer for not having patience .


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

BIGTITO64 said:


> No matter da money
> If da Fucking painter is a lazy Shit ,
> Then what ?
> Painters and body guys are da worse why da hell they always take forever and blame da customer for not having patience .


I'm in the same situation. Theyre always have excuses on why it's taking so long......


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Not to be the devils advocate but I think sometimes the painters have good intentions but shit happens. I mean like they take on more and more cars to get upfront money to pay bills and stuff and in end get in over their heads and cant finish the work.


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

i was in that boat years ago took in two much work and dint have enought time to finish one or 2 cars in a month thats wen it becomes a big problem wen you cant work on all projecks. and ive been doing custom painting since 1979 ...now i just do one car at a time if it takes 2 weeks or 4 weeks but i get the car done and go on the next car or whatever else i got line up .now i get more creative on my paint jobs my having that much time on doing just one car at a time.. sal manzano san diego painter


----------



## chavalin (Jun 13, 2010)

o yea and i have apologize to alot of my custemor i dint get to finish there cars .and i wasent alot of cars


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:I recomend you guys Chino's Dream Custom he is in Ontario CA. Honest guy and he does great work check out his jale.....also check out his Tread


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats why i take no more than one or two cars at a time, i do this as a side job, it takes a while to get your car in, but at least you have your car and cash why you wait, all mine make it out in a timely maner unless somethin is changed, i also send progress pics thruout the build and welcome visiys and input from the owner


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I know not all shops are legit, but the ones that are should be put on Yelp! People will review a $3 hamburger but not a $3,000 paint job???? People gotta speak, for truth to be heard. It's harder to gain 1 customer than to lose 10...


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

I had a painter do me like that, and the cold part about I had to take my caddy back to the person I bought it from to trade for a caprice hoping that this will help to painter faster but was I wrong...I gave up my caddy to have a year and half fucc up paint on my caprice..


----------



## 1 EVIL 87 (Apr 1, 2012)

god dam four fucken years how many excuses can a mo,fo come up with after four years, as to why its taking so long,????


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Lol, I take a visit to my painter every other week, so far homie and his pops are doing the damn thing.


----------



## Deceptik1 (Sep 29, 2006)

chavalin said:


> i was in that boat years ago took in two much work and dint have enought time to finish one or 2 cars in a month thats wen it becomes a big problem wen you cant work on all projecks. and ive been doing custom painting since 1979 ...now i just do one car at a time if it takes 2 weeks or 4 weeks but i get the car done and go on the next car or whatever else i got line up .now i get more creative on my paint jobs my having that much time on doing just one car at a time.. sal manzano san diego painter


You still owe me $900!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Deceptik1 said:


> You still owe me $900!


:drama:


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

*price*

what do shops charge to color sand and buff. does it really make a differece i never had it done just waxed they want to charge 300$ sounds espensive


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

71chevy said:


> what do shops charge to color sand and buff. does it really make a differece i never had it done just waxed they want to charge 300$ sounds espensive


I wouldn't do a complete cut and buff for $300,pain in the ass,thats cheap.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

For me it wasnt the painter that took long, it was the shop that i had handeling everything. Paint and body turned out good but after it got back to the shop i had doing it it sat for about 9 months and was NEVER touched. I was even over paid. finaly went and took my shit back so atleast if its just sitting its doing it in my garage.


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

71chevy said:


> what do shops charge to color sand and buff. does it really make a differece i never had it done just waxed they want to charge 300$ sounds espensive


Dammmmmmm 300!!!!! U best jump on that!!!! Fuck that wayyyyyy too much work,,,, not evendouble that?????


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

71chevy said:


> what do shops charge to color sand and buff. does it really make a differece i never had it done just waxed they want to charge 300$ sounds espensive


I wouldnt do it for 300 better jump on that shit!


----------



## 71chevy (Nov 5, 2006)

ok cool thanks seem like a simple job guess not imma jump on it asap


----------



## Ronito (Dec 29, 2011)

Man I got my car at the paint shop right now for a year and a half and it was supposed to be a 3 month gig. Half $ deposit and the rest on completion. My advise put only enough to cover materials NO LABOR. And I bet shit will get rollin. Well he says a couple more weeks but he said that a year ago. Puro pedo LOL


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Ronito said:


> Man I got my car at the paint shop right now for a year and a half and it was supposed to be a 3 month gig. Half $ deposit and the rest on completion. My advise put only enough to cover materials NO LABOR. And I bet shit will get rollin. Well he says a couple more weeks but he said that a year ago. Puro pedo LOL


:yes:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

The laggin ass painter i know is probably the best painter i know,but he only lags on people he knows well that wont whip his ass:banghead:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

im lagging right now


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

-------


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Don't give that dude no Fucking money


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Sucks that a lot of badass painters fuck up their own reputation!!!!


----------



## regal86limited (Jan 2, 2011)

fuk i had the same problem but with a mechanic that was rebuilding my engine twice till i found a good shop that worked with me


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

ABRAXASS said:


> Happens all the time, even with some of the better painters.
> They'll shoot a few nice cars (BAIT), then real you in.
> Once your car is at thier shop/house/whatever, they lag.
> When you question, the'll make some big ass promisses
> ...


 well said!


----------



## De Hemet (Nov 20, 2012)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> *
> I agree with this statement, gotta have that money in your hand, at least $10,000.00,so that right there should cover everything if you want a nice custom paint job: a show stopper! Lot of guy's in the Low Rider community want a show stopper paint job for under $4,000.00, that ain't gonna happen, trading work doesn't work out either, someone get's fucked out of that deal! So basically, if you don't have the cash in your hands, don't bother! If you say that guy owes me a favor, don't bother! It's basic "COMMON SENSE", the "MONEY" comes first before you take the ride in!! You wanna have that "Show Stopper" paint job? Want to win all those trophies/ plaques at the shows? Want to have the baddest low rider on the streets? Well then, **let the crying & all that bitching & moaning* *"stop". **This is the price you fellas pay when you wanna go all out, no one to blame but that guy you see in the mirror every morning!!!!! **Ju**st my 2cents!!!*


This is all BULLSHIT if the job don't pay good don't fuckn take it on plain and simple or be straight up forward and be like I'm gona lag on ur ride instead of stringing u along talking about it be just a few more weeks...worst mistake I ever did was taking my ride to a fellow club member who I thought was my boy he and he's brother ended up being a bunch of pussys who couldn't back up their word


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

No excuse for it, period.


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

What I dont understand is this... if im super swamped with work, took on too mutch, on my period...whatever, just bust some ass and get it done. I dont mean rush and give a shitty job, but since when do painters have bankers hours? theres a shop in town thats pretty good, but they do insurance work too, so custom shit gets pushed to the side, especially during winter. But at 4:45 firday nighht, the lights are off and no ones home till 8:30 am monday. fuck that...put in some late nights, work some weekends !!! Hire a poop boy for some extra work or a highschool kid to do the bs shit that slows you down. Time flys when your doin work and I dont see how you can get much done in 8hrs..dry time, bondo etc The more work you do, the more $ you make...pretty simple.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

But to make it fair for this lying ass body guy -- Have you been honest & Straight with him in all reality???


I tell you what - Even in the land of money - I have had an ass load of bullshitters. Its not fair 


You have these guys who come up with flash money & shit ,, You give them a price & They all fine & Dandy in front of they boys & shit,,, payment agreement reached & when it comes time for payments to come in - They cant be reached but,, when you push thier shit back outside - they sure complain about it .... They give you half of what they say they will & or they never show up with the money - Thats bullshit so you have to do something else to keep money coming in .. By the time they get their shit together - You have a few other paying customers in line & you take care of them accordingly..... When its all said & Done - Body man is always the bad guy 

Ya feel me???



You might be an exception & Have paid the man in full ... But reality is that alot of painters come across bullshit in the exhisting paint & shit like that that fucks things up .... Like prior paintjobs on vehicles that were not prepped right ... Take this for example :\

Full Kandy paint job on a car ,, paintjob agreement for doors NOT to come off & To wing it regardless of results as long as the jambs had color.... Well ,, The person who painted it beforehand DID NOT sand or scuff ANYTHING & just painted over stock paint,, The New paint chipped off with the old paint immediately....... To do the job again (After wasted materials & time) & to do them right - the doors came off & Everything was prepped right - Hours & Hours of sanding & old paint flaking off from everywhere cause the last painter didnt do shit.......

The doors - Looked great .... But one day a shot of air to clean the little amount of dust that may have been on them revealed the same thing !!! So ,, Here you got a shit ton of hours scraping off your nice looking paint that was laid over someone else laziness & now your a good chunk of money down in materials & labor but to be a nice guy about it - No additional charge applied / Just give the extra time to make it right & its all good cause anyone who paints should buy more materials than whats needed just in case.....

Well ,,, To sand all that shit off & To redo all of that shit takes an ass amount of time & is it fair for the owner to cause a commotion about it - Fuck no ... The guys trying to do the shit right.....


There is alot of people who think they are all good & shit But when you break it down - alot of people are bullshitters & Are half the reason why they have problems with shit like this -- It makes me mad because i paint cars & I have seen the bullshit from far too many people - Not only my own personal encounters - But from others as well ........ Its a never ending story


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

71chevy said:


> what do shops charge to color sand and buff. does it really make a differece i never had it done just waxed they want to charge 300$ sounds espensive



Realistically ,,, I charge $500 -$1500 depending on the quality & The surface area .... When you can look into your cars paint & read a license plate of a car thats parked half a block down from where your at - Thats some nice buffing........


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

its got so bad.im goin to paint my car myself and learn on the go.if i fuck it up i can sand it off:twak:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

westsidehydros said:


> What I dont understand is this... if im super swamped with work, took on too mutch, on my period...whatever, just bust some ass and get it done. I dont mean rush and give a shitty job, but since when do painters have bankers hours? theres a shop in town thats pretty good, but they do insurance work too, so custom shit gets pushed to the side, especially during winter. But at 4:45 firday nighht, the lights are off and no ones home till 8:30 am monday. fuck that...put in some late nights, work some weekends !!! Hire a poop boy for some extra work or a highschool kid to do the bs shit that slows you down. Time flys when your doin work and I dont see how you can get much done in 8hrs..dry time, bondo etc The more work you do, the more $ you make...pretty simple.


for a legitimate shop to do this they have to pay OT. if you did not tack on a RUSH JOB fee there should be NO after hours working in order to generate the same income on a per/hour rate. 

Also, high school kids and poop boys are the leading causes in bodyshop mishaps. paint job errors and flaws in finishes. maybe you want a kid taping up your car but i WILL NOT have that. 


In the end the 2500 basic paintjob that a shop should have completed in two weeks adds up to two 40hr work weeks, minus materials just ball park it at around (800 cheap).

that leaves about 850 a week, sounds good? NO. even if you have only one crackhead shophand thats 250-400 week minimal. leaving you with a 450 balling ass pay week.... still think thats not too bad? who pays for the shop? lights? tools? utilities? even if you do it at home you light bill is through the roof and dent pullers aint cheap.. a good DA sander is 350 bucks and the list goes on and on.....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

slo said:


> for a legitimate shop to do this they have to pay OT. if you did not tack on a RUSH JOB fee there should be NO after hours working in order to generate the same income on a per/hour rate.
> 
> Also, *high school kids and poop boys* are the leading causes in bodyshop mishaps. paint job errors and flaws in finishes. maybe you want a kid taping up your car but i WILL NOT have that.
> 
> ...





Funny shit right there...


----------



## mexchicano (Jul 26, 2011)

Man, I Guess we all been there, 10 years ago I took my first 64 to a family friend and after 6 months of bull shit, I started going to his shop every fucking day to check on my car, well lets just say that everyday I got there he will be working in a different car. but as soon as I show up he will be acting like he was ready to start on mine of course until I was gone, it took me 6 months of daily visits and as soon as he sprayed the car, I lived for good,I ended up putting all moldings back together. it was bad!!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Don't ever get work done by Bobby j


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

or cops on payroll. that succa takes forever and keeps shit in the process, give me back my schwinn plaque puto. :buttkick:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

^Or me I'm done people don't get it ill paint my own cars only from now on few exceptions


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> or cops on payroll. that succa takes forever and keeps shit in the process, give me back my schwinn plaque puto. :buttkick:


oh damn


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

The best advice...

The cheapest painter is never the best painter. You get what you pay for. Go the guy that quotes you "what you think" is an astronomical price. Generally speaking; the top dollar painters are able to charge what they are asking, because they have the reputation and work to back the price they are charging. In the end; you will spend about the same, as you would taking your car from cheap ass to cheap ass. Only to turn around after years of frustration to finally do it right.


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

65chevyman said:


> got ask why send to AZ when much talent in Cali


I want to move back to Cali. Wish I never left :banghead:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Owner of Penthouse from Lifestyle said it best.....do it once,do it right.....go to quality people


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

My paint took a year and the guy told me that straight up I was there every other week just checking my car was never in the same spot or condition so I wad happy they where always working on it. Most people think a good paint job should only take a week or 2 only way that happens if u got a new ride. The physical paint took 2 and half months for mine. The other 8 and half months where body work and waiting for brand new parts to arrive


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

Were is a good painter in riverside area


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

BOUNZIN said:


> My paint took a year and the guy told me that straight up I was there every other week just checking my car was never in the same spot or condition so I wad happy they where always working on it. Most people think a good paint job should only take a week or 2 only way that happens if u got a new ride. The physical paint took 2 and half months for mine. The other 8 and half months where body work and waiting for brand new parts to arrive


That's a crazy long time. At my last shop we were doing 4-5 repairs a day. Completes wouldnt take us anywhere near 2 weeks. $54/hour but at least you would get your car back in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## LSTNAMPA (Oct 10, 2011)

My opinion, I came to u for a fuckin reason. As a painter if u set a time frame for the car to be done stick to that fuckin timeframe. Ur the expert not me or I would obviously do that shit myself. 4 years for a fuckin paint job? If Ur really working on it a year is the most I would allow someone to have my ride. Homie got his car candy and pearl painted pinstriping patterns and leafing in salt lake for 8gs. I'd expect a lot better pricing from places like cali or Arizona where theres competition on every other corner. My best advice is to take Ur shit back as soon as the painter starts lagging other wise you'll most likely end up out a lot more money with no progress. People just need to stick to their word


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Until one takes the initiative to learn. U will always be at the mercy of others


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

I remember I did this car and every panel had rust bondoed over it. I told the guy I didn't want to paint over it and I wouldn't charge him anything for the extra work so I could cut it out and weld new steel but he complained every fuckin day about it. I made literally half of the passenger quarter panel out of hand formed sheet metal. That's my rant from a painters perspective.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*I'm in Central Texas. Looking for a good quality paint job. Not looking for a bargain deal or a backyard paint job. I have a 59 El Camino. Want the body to be a solid color and the top of the fins and roof to be patterned. I may seek Sic if he can get me in for my patterns. Otherwise I may need to find someone else if he can't. It does need body work. Mainly quarters. Any suggestions.. *


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

lone star said:


> Until one takes the initiative to learn. U will always be at the mercy of others


X2, learn as much as you can and not only will you save money but it will be done right.


----------

